

Basho Unveils New Cloud Storage Software: Riak CS - tsantero
http://basho.com/products/riakcs/

======
viraptor
Uh... marketing speak really stands out on pages where I expect technical
information: "the world’s most advanced distributed database".

Otherwise, it's nice to see S3 becoming a web storage standard (or one
standard emerging in general). Openstack Swift also supports it.

~~~
nakkiel
I'm actually convinced it's a little sad that S3 becomes the defacto standard.

At its core, S3 is a key-value store and I don't think it's a very feature-
full one at that. Indeed it has some very good features but I'm afraid people
simply implement its API rather than spend time innovating.

Two things that I have in mind: - Retention delay - REST API (although both
Swift and RiakCS implement that)

------
rarrrrrr
How many options are there for an open source cloud storage product you can
run at your own site now?

I'm sure I've overlooked a few, but the ones I'm aware of (roughly in
chronological order of when they first became usable) are:

Eucalyptus's Walrus <http://open.eucalyptus.com/wiki/EucalyptusStorage_v1.4>

OpenStack's Swift <http://swift.openstack.org/>

SpiderOak's Nimbus.io <https://nimbus.io/>

Basho's Riak CS <http://basho.com/products/riakcs/>

Glad to see so much interest in this space.

I think Basho made a good strategic choice with what they call "Per-Tenant
Visibility", which will facilitate other cloud hosting providers that compete
with Amazon reselling Riak CS as a storage service.

~~~
izak30
_I think Basho made a good strategic choice with what they call "Per-Tenant
Visibility", which will facilitate other cloud hosting providers that compete
with Amazon reselling Riak CS as a storage service._

Yeah, OpenStack has that as well, from my understanding. I'm trying to figure
out the other differences between the two.

~~~
rarrrrrr
According to the GigaOM article, Basho is charging $10,000 in licensing per
storage server, so I guess it's not actually free and open source software. :(

Nimbus.io is AGPL, Swift is Apache, Walrus is either GPLv3 or BSD.

------
hkarthik
Basho's products look great, but I hardly hear of anyone using them. Most
folks in the Ruby community tend gravitate towards MySQL, MongoDB, and
Postgres. Any insight as to why that is? Riak looks like a pretty solid
database too.

~~~
bonzoesc
(Disclosure: I'm a Developer Advocate employed by Basho)

Postgres is a better fit for most Ruby web applications. When you first launch
your app, you'll have a tiny handful of users and won't have any problems
fitting it in a free Heroku instance on the free 5MB shared Postgres, and the
compromises you'd have to make with your data model to fit a database like
Riak aren't going to pay off until you get enormous. Postgres and ActiveRecord
get the job done quickly and without fuss, and allow you to launch quickly and
see how your app is received.

You can always scale later:
<https://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch04_Scale_Later.php>

~~~
MartinMond
RiakCS looks interesting, is it/will it be open source?

~~~
justinsheehy
RiakCS is not open source right now.

Parts of it may well be open sourced over time.

------
cagenut
Thats interesting considering they killed off the luwak plugin a few months
ago.

~~~
bonzoesc
The repo's still up: <https://github.com/basho/luwak>

------
siculars
Interesting. Grats on the announcement. Will Riak CS support range requests on
binary objects? Aka. give me bytes 100-200.

~~~
reiddraper
Yep

------
chaostheory
This company has some great open products. Too bad what they ask for in yearly
support subscription fees, feels too much.

~~~
meepmorp
By subscription feed, do you mean support for the enterprise product or for
this new offering? I didn't see numbers for either on the website - can you
ballpark what they are?

And is your problem with the quantity of dollars, or with the fact that they
charge at all?

~~~
chaostheory
> By subscription feed, do you mean support for the enterprise product or for
> this new offering? I

Yes

> And is your problem with the quantity of dollars, or with the fact that they
> charge at all?

Quantity, in particular how much they charge per server. I don't think it
would be fair for basho for me to spout specifics, but as late of last year it
seemed rather exorbitant especially for an open source product.

This is the main reason my large employer didn't even bother to seriously look
at what their products had to offer. Both 10gen (Mongodb) and one of the
companies offering Cassandra support contracts were a lot more reasonable.

~~~
madworld
> This is the main reason my large employer didn't even bother to seriously
> look at what their products had to offer. Both 10gen (Mongodb) and one of
> the companies offering Cassandra support contracts were a lot more
> reasonable.

When we contacted both 10gen and Basho a few months ago, Basho's support rates
were cheaper than 10gen. We didn't look at Datastax at the time, so I can't
comment on that comparison.

~~~
chaostheory
Maybe that's why they don't list their prices. Having my company as a client
would help with PR and marketing.

